# FNWL fragrance oils on sale



## beadella (Jul 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried oils from this supplier??  They have a HUGE list of 16oz size fo's on sale as well as what look to be good prices on some regular oils too. 8)   

I am not sure if this is the good news that it appears to be  :?  simply because I haven't read anywhere that anyone has dealt with them or used any of their stuff.  Any heads up would be appreciated.

thanx oodles,

Della


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

A link? I don't think I know who you are talkin' about


----------



## beadella (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, here's the addy:

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/specials.asp

Some of the prices seem pretty good, while others seem really high even with the sale prices.... :?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 5, 2008)

I can vouch for them!    Good, no great FO's and shipping.  Them, WSP, Tony's and soapsupplies.net are my regular FO suppliers.


----------



## Lane (Jul 5, 2008)

Sheesh!!! This is the site I do my donations with   

wowzah! Some of those are pretty high, but yeah, some are really low! A pound of Black Cherry for $16?! Sweet...

I've never ordered from them, but I do monthly donations with them. Great, friendly group of people!


----------



## lollil (Jul 14, 2008)

Their vanillas bean supreme is to die for.  The very best vanilla out of the 100"s I have.  Great customer service too!


----------



## ShearDelight (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm about to place an order with them. Glad to read such positive things!


----------



## ShearDelight (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm about to place an order with them. Glad to read such positive things!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 4, 2009)

too spendy for me, 5-8 $ for 1 ounce?
most of the sale fos say not body safe, so be careful.


----------

